# Regex Problem



## Cornholio420 (8. Jul 2014)

Hallo Forum,

ich hab grade ein Problem muss eventuell demnächst diesen Regex erklären und weis nicht genau was ein bestimmter Teil davon macht.

Ich habe einen Tester benutzt der mir gesagt hat, das dies die Gruppe 4 ist. 

Regex: ^[-]?(0|(([1-9]|[1-9]{1}[0-9]{1}|[1-9]{1}[0-9]{2}){1}(\[0-9]{3}){0,})),(([0-9]{2})|\-\-)$

Gruppe 4: (\[0-9]{3}){0,})

Danke für Antworten im vorraus


----------



## turtle (8. Jul 2014)

(\[0-9]{3}){0,})

( Start capturing group
[0-9] Eine Ziffer
{3} drei Stück davon, also drei Ziffern
) End capturing group
{0,} Diese Gruppe darf minimal 0, maximal unbeschränkt vorkommen
Also matchen Sequenzen von Tupeln mit drei Ziffern wie ("123" oder "123456" oder auch "")


----------

